# Anyone ever dealt with food allergies?



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

After months of Lexie's eyes watering non-stop, and being told it could possibly be air-borne allergies, she has started to scratch all over as well. So now we are leaning towards the whole thing being food allergies. I also think Chance may have them because his stomach is very sensitive. It is so hard to find a food that doesn't mess his tummy up. Gia seems to be doing good with the food for now, but looks like we are going to have to change our food plan. They are on Wellness Small Breed currently. I'm going to go out and get the Wellness Simple which is for allergies today. I think a grain free food may work as well since it's probably the grains they are allergic too. So far Jade seems to be doing fine on her food, which is Wellness Puppy. 

Just wondering if anyone else has experienced food allergies, and what did you find to work best with foods.

I have been reading the thread where you guys are feeding raw, but I'm not sure if I want to go that route just yet. Looks interesting and probably the very best thing for them, but I don't want to start something I can't keep up with, or not know how much of what to give and end up with deficiencies somewhere. I'm going to keep reading the thread and see if possibly it is something I can do with success at some point. 

So any advice or help from anyone would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

My daughters cat had an allergie,the vet said it's complicated to see if it's food or dust mites etc,his fur came out and he looked a state,the vet gave him "Piriton " for hay fever sufferers,and it's all cleared up now,the coat is beautiful.


----------



## Zethsmommy (Feb 19, 2008)

My Shiba/chow mix has had allergies since we've had her. She constantly sneezed and lost all the hair on both of her sides. With tons of trial and error with various foods as well. Since the last 4 weeks she's been on Natural Valley raw food and now raw chicken, beef and lamb she has completely regrown in all her hair on both sides plus she hasn't been sneezing. I now read all the labels on dog treats to make sure nothing has wheat or corn in them. The complete raw diet is working for her. She's now 7 and with the new diet acts like a new puppy.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Bella has food allergies to beef, lamb, diary, eggs, all flours, all types of grains, etc. She also has a sensitive stomach. Food allergies cause her mouth and face to turn red, she would itch and scratch like crazy, chew on her paws, a hive would grow outside her mouth, her fur would fall out and she would have bald spots. It was through trial and error that we finally figured out what she was allergic to, and we switched her dog food a number of times before we finally met with success on *Wellness Core (high protein, grainless). * She loves this food.

You could order a free sample of Wellness Core from their website at: http://www.wellnesspetfood.com/talktous_emailus.html

By the way, be sure to read all the ingredients in dog biscuits and treats. If your chi has food allergies, she will be allergic to them. Bella eats individual kibbles of Wellness Core as "treats" since I have been unsuccessful finding a commercial dog biscuit she could eat. Bella also eats cooked green beans, cooked carrots, cooked peas, plums, prunes, and other fruits as treats.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Twigs eyes are terrible when shes on any food with grains in like at the moment shes on RC prescription food - when she was on grain free they were fine, but she has bad intolerances to foods and colitis so thats why shes on the prescription food at the moment which is the best thing for her tummy just not her eyes


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you all for replying. I figured that we would end up at this point sooner or later. Each month Lexie seemed to be adding new allergy symptoms. Not to mention they are all so picky when it comes to food. The food battle is challenging for many I think with their Chi's. Anyway, Lexie is skinny enough, and now is even skinnier because she won't eat. What she is eating I'm having to hand feed. Chance eats just enough to keep him full, and Gia does okay still. I bought the Wellness Simple, but I know they aren't going to eat the kibble because its so big. It would take them forever just to get one crunched enough to swallow. They did seem to do okay with the canned. So I guess we'll see where all of this ends us at. For those of you that are having, or have had trouble with allergies, I can definitely sympathize. The scratching, loss of weight, water eyes, biting their feet, it all has to be terrible for them, and stressful for us as well knowing they aren't feeling well. The upset tummies are no fun either. I will keep you al updated on where we end up at with the food. I did find some treats at Waggin' tails cookies that are grain free, and made from Duck. I ordered the sample. I also found some Innova grain free treats today too. Not sure how they like them yet. Thanks again ladies, and if anyone else has anything that could be helpful, please let me know.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

HI T - I don't have a lot of advice but wanted to say that I sympathize with you. Food allergies are a total pain to deal with. Piper, our old frenchie, used to have allergies. I put her on a duck and potato kibble diet on the advice of our vet. She did OK on it but would be soooo sad when Molly would get treats and she couldn't have them. 

So I put her special kibble through a food processor until it was like flour and then added water and made a dough. Rolled them into small balls and baked them.  They were just her plain old dog food, but in a little different form and they satisfied her when she wanted a treat.

She used to break out terribly and would get pyoderma on her belly, little pimples that would itch, etc. It was such a pain to deal with! She had the food, special creams and shampoos, and prescription antihistamines when it got really bad. 

Hang in there!! 

Brodysmom


----------



## Triton07 (Jul 9, 2009)

One thing to mention, it may not apply to you, but a lot of vets blame food as the cause of an allergy. It's the simplest thing they can say that is causing the allergy. It could also be treats, or grass, or dust, etc.. virtually anything a chi comes into contact with could be a potential allergen. Just keep that in mine. A lot of times the vet just wants you to switch to one of their "premium", super expensive foods, that still contain grains.

I know grains make Triton's paws itch, and he knaws and knaws on them all the time. Grains are not neccessary, dogs don't eat them in the wild, which is why a lot are probably sensitive to it. Just give that a thought too. When you do switch foods, keep an eye out, it could be something completely different!

I hope you find a solution.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you Tracy. That is such a great idea about making the treats from the food. I'm going to give that a try.  Allergies make it so tough when feeding, and them being picky makes it even more tough. I think so many Chi's are picky when it comes to food. I wonder if they are just testing us. :lol: I have fed the new food twice now, and while they will eat it, they aren't crazy for it. The kibble they won't even touch. Bad thing is Gia eats to fast so she has to have kibble, cause canned alone goes down to fast, then she vomits. < sigh > I guess as long as I can get them to eat a little I'll be okay. But I would like to at some point get them eating better. I think I read that Brody is picky too, so I'm sure you know how frustrating it is. 

Sounds like Piper had a time with allergies. I'm so sorry to hear that. The itching alone just drives them crazy, they can't relax or rest. And I imagine it is painful to some degree. 




Triton, this has all come over several months. My Vet first said it was probably air-borne, and to keep feeding what I was feeding. With all of the new symptoms added they are now thinking it's food related. But he never suggests any certain food brand. He leaves that choice up to the owner.

I know the paw chewing deal. Lexie does that as well. She also has hot spots, which drive her nuts. She now has two small spots where she’s scratching the hair out. She has such a beautiful coat, I hate to see her do this to herself. I have to find a remedy so she can get some peace and relaxation. Thank you for your post.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Hi,

It's a tough one alright trying to figure out what the allergies are.

The most common ones to start off with are to cut out grains as you said. The other thing I would try to cut out is foods with fillers such as beet pulp etc. The food I have mine on is Burns -(available this side of the atlantic) I love the fact that it is just all natural ingredients with no fillers - it's main ingredients are chicken and brown rice - it only gets 3 stars from dogfoodanalysis - due to not having as much meat in it as they would like - but I supplement it with boiled chicken, diced into microscopic pieces in their kibble - so they munch away - that's also a good trick for getting them to eat any kibble.

The other thing is minerals in your water - filtered water is good for little dogs as they find it hard to metabolise the minerals.

Re the paws, my last dog was allergic to red spider mites at this time of year - microscopic little things that got in between his paws - so any kind of mite and flea control may help.

The other thing he was allergic to was non-biological washing powder - if I washed his bedding in that it set him off.

Also at this time of year - pollen is everywhere, so if they are out running in the grass - wipe their faces with a wet cloth when they come in.

Just some of the things that I found helped - some may help you!!


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

I have a dog that has food allergies as well as possible allergies to grass.

The easiest way to find out what your dog is allergic to is to get him/her tested. It isnt cheap. Around here it costs $400 and up. I dont have the funds so i had to basically find out through trial and error.


For airborn allergies i would invest in air purifiers to place around the house. At least get one and place it in the room Lexi spends most of her time in. When she comes back in from a walk make sure you wash her feet off and wipe her down with a towel or even paper towel will work. Try to keep her off the grass and out of areas that have lots of flowers, trees, plants, etc. This may be unavoidable if you live in an area that is wooded. If possible put footies on her.

For food allergies you could try food by natural balance. It isnt the cheapest but it works best for my pooch. It doesnt have grains and it has fish, lamb, vension and vegie formulas. My pup prefers the sweet potatoes and fish formula. I like Natural Balance but my dog looses weight on it so you might want to keep an eye on lexies weight if you decide to feed her it. Because my dog is losing weight on it i am gonna switch her to Taste of Wild pacific stream which has more fat and protein in it. 

With food allergies you need to find out what it is that she is allergic to. You can do this by putting her on food that has very simple ingredients and putting her on a food trial. then in 3 months start slowly adding stuff to her food and watch for an allergic reaction. This is what i do with my pup. 

As for treats you can use food for treats or find out if the brand of food you're feeding has treats to match the food.

My pup used to have sever reactions where she would get bald spots on her hind legs stomach from itching and chewing on herself as well as little red bumps on her chest. When i started giving her fish oil pills as well as changing her food she has a very soft coat that is super shiny and she doesnt itch any more than normal no. So you can ask your vet about adding fish oil to her diet.

Since this post is so long already i'll just add that you can message me if you'd like and i'll be glad to help out with more info.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you all very much for your posts and suggestions. They are very much appreciated. I really mean that. It is nice to know that others have or are going through this and what has worked and hasn't for you. Don't worry about the lengthy post please, the more info. you can provide me the better educated I can become about the issue. This is new to me, so everything I can learn will be very helpful. 

The food we are on right now has no fillers, no soy, wheat, grain, no eggs, and hmmm, I'd have to go look again. It's called, Wellness Simple. The protein source is Lamb. 

I will have to start giving them filtered water, I didn't know that it was hard for them to break down the minerals in tap. Thank you for that info.

We don't have mites or fleas, so this is strictly air-borne and food related.

I have been wiping her eyes several times day for a very long time, I will have to start wiping her feet as well. I never even thought of that. 
Makes plenty of sense since their feet is touching what could be the allergy source.

I may have to look into the testing for allergies. A lady mentioned that to me yesterday when I was buying the new food. She also has a Chi with allergies.

I have read about Natural Balance allergy formula, and if they get tired of this food we will be rotating to that one. I believe it's a bit cheaper than the Wellness.

I certainly don't want Lexie to lose weight though. The poor girl is so skinny now. If she loses anymore weight she'll blow away.  She does have a very fine bone structure, and is not meant to be very big, but she could gain a few ounces and would look much better. 

I am posting a picture so you guys can see how skinny she is, and the spots that she is scratching her hair out. I just feel so bad for her.  I think her lack of interest in her food may be because she is miserable with the itching.

Chance seems to be bothered more by a sensitive stomach which my Vet said could be the start of allergies as well.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

T - my Coco used to eat at her feet like crazy and a spot on her shoulder. So much so that the hair isn't growing back, yet. For the last month or so, since I've switched them to raw, she isn't doing it. I don't know how you feel about the medallions, they are easy and affordable with the little ones, but it's worth a try. With the medallions, they have the bone and everything in them that provides you with a balanced diet. Please let us know. She can't really afford to lose weight. I know you know that. Poor you and poor her. It used to kill me to watch Coco do that to herself. I haven't switched over completely but the medallions (especially with the buy one get one free coupon) are my best "try" at raw right now. Thoughts?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> T - my Coco used to eat at her feet like crazy and a spot on her shoulder. So much so that the hair isn't growing back, yet. For the last month or so, since I've switched them to raw, she isn't doing it. I don't know how you feel about the medallions, they are easy and affordable with the little ones, but it's worth a try. With the medallions, they have the bone and everything in them that provides you with a balanced diet. Please let us know. She can't really afford to lose weight. I know you know that. Poor you and poor her. It used to kill me to watch Coco do that to herself. I haven't switched over completely but the medallions (especially with the buy one get one free coupon) are my best "try" at raw right now. Thoughts?


I'm so glad to hear that you've found something that is helping Coco. I know what she and you were going through, trust me. It breaks your heart to see them do that. We try to rub Lexie's hot spots instead of letting her scratch them. You can see that my Mom is doing it in the pics. We take turns. :lol: But her having to go through life like that can't be healthy. 

I'm not sure which medallions you are talking about. Is it the nature's something? I looked at those, I think, but it said to be used as only supplemental feeding? Maybe I have something mixed up. I am thinking that Chicken may be one of the problems. I have used that as our protein source since they were all babies. My Vet said it's better to use more than one, and switch off so they don't develop an allergy to it. So I'm not sure the medallions would work for us? I have been reading the thread you guys have on Raw feeding, and have given it much thought. I just don't know enough about it, or if it would work for us with the allergies. I am willing to do anything to help Lexie, even if it means having to cook her meals. But I want to make sure she is getting the vitamins and minerals she needs as well. That's where I get confused with everything. I have read that you have to add in the vitamins and stuff too for RAW to work. 

And yeah, she looks bad right now with her weight. She has always been thin, but she just seems to have very little interest in any food right now. I think it's because she's miserable scratching.  I have to get a few ounces back on her somehow. < sigh > So much info. on feeding. It all confuses the heck out of me. 

I thought for awhile we were over Chance's sensitive stomach stuff since his surgery. But he has been doing it again. The last 2 days on this new food has been pretty good for both of them though. Gia isn't having any trouble yet, so hopefully she skips all of this allergy stuff.


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

I failed to mention that my vet thinks my pup has lost weight because of an increased exercise regime we are on during the summer months and into the winter until its too cold out. But my pup doesnt have a huge appetite so instead of constantly feeding her more we are just gonna try for "meatier" food. that has more calories in a serving.

If you want to check out natural balance here is the website http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/dogformulas/home.html 


I never knew about the minerals in water either. Learn something new every day.

If this is the food you are talking about http://www.wellnesspetfood.com/dog_wellness_simple_food_solutions_lamb.html The first ingrediant is rice which my dog is very sensitive to. According to some research i read a while back most dogs cant break down rice and corn to well. 

A side note about Taste of wild. I found out just a few minutes ago that it is actually cheaper than Natural Balance and you're gonna feed about the same amount but taste of wild has higher protein and fat levels which you still have to watch to make sure lexi doesnt gain too much weight lol Here is the page for taste of wild http://www.tasteofthewildpetfood.com/products/dogs/pacific_stream_canine_formula/

Talk to your vet when you can and see if he/she has any suggestions besides the ones mentioned here but be weary if he/she tries to prescribe science diet which is almost always loaded with rice and alot of by prodcuts ( yucky).


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Vivid said:


> I failed to mention that my vet thinks my pup has lost weight because of an increased exercise regime we are on during the summer months and into the winter until its too cold out. But my pup doesnt have a huge appetite so instead of constantly feeding her more we are just gonna try for "meatier" food. that has more calories in a serving.
> 
> If you want to check out natural balance here is the website http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/dogformulas/home.html
> 
> ...



My guys are pretty active too. None of them have ever had weight problems, but they aren't big eaters either. They eat only until they are full, then that's it. Even if the food is sitting right there. 

Yeah, I just noticed that too. In the kibble the rice is the first thing listed. So far they are doing okay on it though. I'm wondering if they have developed an allergy to the Chicken since I've always used it. I don't know yet. I'm going to try this for 2 weeks and see if the itching calms down. If not I'll switch. I hate to switch to much to often because of upset tummies, and it makes mine not want to eat anything. I have TOTW here, and Gia & Jade love it, but Lexie & Chance try to roll on it. :lol: They won't eat it. But they may eat it in the canned version. 

I don't think I have to worry about Lexie gaining to much weight. She is over 2 years old and barley weighs 3 lbs. :lol: She needs to gain. I think she'd look better at 3.5 lbs. She just has never been a big eater. 

My Vet suggested I research the different allergy food choices. She did say that SD has a prescription food, but she knows I don't want them on SD so she doesn't push it.

I may end up going with a grain free choice with a different protein source other than Chicken (or fish, which they don't like). 

I get so overwhelmed with all of this food stuff. :lol:


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

TLI said:


> I'm so glad to hear that you've found something that is helping Coco. I know what she and you were going through, trust me. It breaks your heart to see them do that. We try to rub Lexie's hot spots instead of letting her scratch them. You can see that my Mom is doing it in the pics. We take turns. :lol: But her having to go through life like that can't be healthy.
> 
> I'm not sure which medallions you are talking about. Is it the nature's something? I looked at those, I think, but it said to be used as only supplemental feeding? Maybe I have something mixed up. I am thinking that Chicken may be one of the problems. I have used that as our protein source since they were all babies. My Vet said it's better to use more than one, and switch off so they don't develop an allergy to it. So I'm not sure the medallions would work for us? I have been reading the thread you guys have on Raw feeding, and have given it much thought. I just don't know enough about it, or if it would work for us with the allergies. I am willing to do anything to help Lexie, even if it means having to cook her meals. But I want to make sure she is getting the vitamins and minerals she needs as well. That's where I get confused with everything. I have read that you have to add in the vitamins and stuff too for RAW to work.
> 
> ...


OKay, the Nature's Variety that we are on is meant for "full" time feeding. It's not supplemental. It comes in four flavors, chicken, lamb, beef and venison. It's a one ounce medallion that encompasses all the bone, organ, muscle and protein that you need. It's so easy. It's about 15 bucks for a bag of 48 medallions and there's a buy one get one free coupon. I take it out of the freezer and it thaws out on the counter within about an hour. You can also thaw it in the refrigerator overnight. Mash it up with a fork and give it to them. All raw, no grains, nothing. I sprinkle the nupro on it cuz that has all the supplements they need and they LOVE it. Not trying to talk you into it or anything. It just helped Coco immensely. Easy, twice a day feedings and with their weights being so low, you wouldn't go through much of it. Think about it. It's so easy. I wish you good luck sweetie. I know it must be frustrating!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

T- you might want to look at Natures Variety raw medallions. Like Robin said, they are completely balanced, so you aren't adding anything. They are one ounce "balls" about the size of a ping pong ball and you get 48 in a bag. With the buy one, get one free coupon you can get a pretty good supply.

They come in different meats too... chicken, rabbit, lamb, beef, venison. You might want to try rabbit, venison or lamb as it is a protein source that Lexie has probably not had before. Especially if you think she has a sensitivity to chicken.

They include everything the dog needs... meat, bone, organs, and they also include some veggies. (The veggies aren't necessary but a lot of people like that they are in there as it seems to make the transition easier). 

Here's the website ....

http://www.naturesvariety.com/raw_info

Here's the site for the coupon, just put in your email and they'll send you a buy one, get one free coupon for a store near you.

http://www.naturesvariety.com/tryit/register/form

If Lexie will eat it, it might very well be the answer you are looking for! Most dogs love the NV medallions as they are sort of like canned. They are meaty and tasty and even picky eaters like them.

Look at the ingredients in the lamb NV.... doesn't it look healthy?? No added carbs, fillers, wheat, soy, rice, etc. that can really cause allergic reactions.

Lamb, Lamb Liver, Raw Ground Lamb Bone, Lamb Heart, Lamb Kidney, Apples, Carrots, Butternut Squash, Ground Flaxseed, Chicken Eggs, Broccoli, Lettuce, Spinach, Dried Kelp, Apple Cider Vinegar, Parsley, Honey, Salmon Oil, Olive Oil, Blueberries, Alfalfa Sprouts, Persimmons, Duck Eggs, Pheasant Eggs, Quail Eggs, Inulin, Rosemary, Sage, Clove. 

I've read some incredible stories and testimonials on people who switched their dogs to a raw diet and the allergies disappeared. Something else for you to research....  But it just might be the answer and that would be so awesome!! (And easy!)

Brodysmom


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> T- you might want to look at Natures Variety raw medallions. Like Robin said, they are completely balanced, so you aren't adding anything. They are one ounce "balls" about the size of a ping pong ball and you get 48 in a bag. With the buy one, get one free coupon you can get a pretty good supply.
> 
> They come in different meats too... chicken, rabbit, lamb, beef, venison. You might want to try rabbit, venison or lamb as it is a protein source that Lexie has probably not had before. Especially if you think she has a sensitivity to chicken.
> 
> ...


You are soooooooo much better at explaining things than I am. I swear I retain this stuff but I sure can't seem to get the words out!!! I forgot about the rabbit flavor!!! Tracy, you're so good! Glad we have you!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> You are soooooooo much better at explaining things than I am. I swear I retain this stuff but I sure can't seem to get the words out!!! I forgot about the rabbit flavor!!! Tracy, you're so good! Glad we have you!!!


Robin, you explained it perfectly!!!! Don't sell yourself short girl! I really think it might be an answer for Teresa. I've heard such good testimonials on people who have switched to raw, often as a last resort, for allergies and then have been amazed at the difference.

One person I was reading about had a dog that was scratching itself raw, even bleeding in spots with sores, etc. Poor thing. She started on a raw diet and thought the dog was getting worse! All her hair was coming out and it looked like her skin had a sunburn almost, sort of peeling. Well, she kept with it and the dog grew a whole new coat - shiny, perfect and great skin and she was healed completely! Allergies were completely gone, no more scratching, hair loss, etc. Like a new dog. (I feel like I should shout HALLELUJAH at this point in the story.) HA HA.

Anyway, it really can be a great choice for allergic dogs. 

brodysmom


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm sold!  Sounds easy enough. I'll go pick some up tomorrow and let you guys know how they like it.  Thanks ladies, I appreciate your help more than you know!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

How often can you get the coupon? I will be feeding this alone to 4 pups. From the table shown on their website they'll each eat a little over 1 medallion a day? Does that sound right?


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Send me your addy and such, I will use my other email address and get another coupon for you. (tak etwo ratre s cu e @ gmail . com) - no spaces


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Sent, thank you!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

TLI said:


> How often can you get the coupon? I will be feeding this alone to 4 pups. From the table shown on their website they'll each eat a little over 1 medallion a day? Does that sound right?


Okay, I've used the coupon three times now. I had it sent to my email at home and my hub's at work. He simply prints it out and makes copies. I can mail you several copies if you need it. I use one every single time I buy a bag. So, I get two 48 piece bags for fifteen dollars. That's less than the kibble!!! I also use the free kibble coupons (I've used them twice now) for my backup. This company is awesome. Keep us posted girl!!! I hope this works for poor Lexie. Coco's paws were bloody and her spot on her shoulder hasn't grown back yet but she sure doesn't fuss with it!!! It's certainly worth a try for fifteen bucks, huh??? Good luck sweetie!!! PM your address if you need copies of the coupons, I'll pop them in the mail same day!

Lily and Chloe are still considered pups, so they get 1-1/2 medallions each a day but they'll be down to one probably when they aren't still growing!!! One sounds exactly right for yours. Maybe take one extra and split it between Lexie, Chance and Gia. Jade will thrive on it also!!! I can't wait to hear what you think and how they do!!!


----------



## Triton07 (Jul 9, 2009)

TLI said:


> Triton, this has all come over several months. My Vet first said it was probably air-borne, and to keep feeding what I was feeding. With all of the new symptoms added they are now thinking it's food related. But he never suggests any certain food brand. He leaves that choice up to the owner.
> 
> I know the paw chewing deal. Lexie does that as well. She also has hot spots, which drive her nuts. She now has two small spots where she’s scratching the hair out. She has such a beautiful coat, I hate to see her do this to herself. I have to find a remedy so she can get some peace and relaxation. Thank you for your post.


Have you tried any bitter apple spray? When Triton goes on his chewing spree from eating whatever he finds in the yard, I spray that on his front legs and it really helps. He still tries, but doesn't knaw. It's got a terrible taste (I've accidentally licked my finger after spraying it on him haha), and seems to deterr him quite well!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

We are still working on Lulubelle's allergies but so far the best food that has shown improvement is Natural Balance L.I.D grain free - Venison, Duck or Fish. They even have treats that are grain free and puppies and adults both can eat it. The Duck comes in tiny bite size and the others are pretty small too. I mix the canned and dry together....they both love it
2 weeks ago when I took her to the vets they wanted me to try a new RX Science Diet grain free food. Sure enough....a few days later she had swollen,red itchy eyes and she started scratching like crazy! This food had chicken liver in it and it did not agree with her at all. I gave it to my mom for her dog. 
So back to her original Natural Balance food and all is getting better. 
Sometimes it is just trial and error with these allergies:foxes15:


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I've been dealing with allergies of some sort with my 2 also. I've changed their food to Wellness Simple foods, but my dog Max still seems to be losing his fur in spots. I'm thinking maybe it's also outdoor (pollen) allergies since we live in Florida and allergies are a big problem in the outdoors here. I'm also considering giving them fish oil. Does anyone know exactly how much to give them? 

They are also going to the vet tomorrow and I'm going to ask him more on it, but I think he's just going to try to pressure me into buying the prescription food he sells there.


----------

